
Why the Semantic Web Will Fail - Any startups betting on Semantic Web? - nickb
http://halfanhour.blogspot.com/2007/03/why-semantic-web-will-fail.html
======
notabel
I think Metaweb is the only big name currently betting itself on the Semantic
Web, though in a way that might let it route around some of the problems. For
most other startups, the semantic web is a possible benefit, but not a
necessity. Opportunistic utilization of semantic web tech can certainly
benefit most web startups; the entire vision doesn't have to fly for us to
derive some of the benefits.

